# Uuugggghhh I don’t want to separate



## Rebecca327 (Feb 19, 2021)

My husband and I are thinking of separating. Not really sure what it will look like yet but possibly him living downstairs and me and kids staying upstairs? I’m not really sure that will work for me. I think it’ll be hard to move on for me. We’ve been married 21 years, still have 1 child at home who is 16.
I just want things to be different and everything to work out 😢😢. We’ve been in counseling for 2 years!
can anyone relate to this? I honestly think he’s pretty damn fabulous and love him dearly. However, he says he always hears me being negative about him in our conversations. I just have no idea how that would even begin to happen bc like I said I think he’s almost hung the moon. I’m guessing his self esteem is REALLY low. I’ll give u an example- he tells me when we talk about work and I say “oh, u should try this...” he feels like I’m saying he’s dumb and not doing a good job. I mean really, how am I supposed to have a conversation??? This has been going on for years and years. I cannot imagine that I say anything to put him down or act like he’s not smart cause like I said, I really think he’s pretty damn fabulous.
Anyone with advice or similar experience? 
But I think we both are just tired- tired of counseling, tired of eventually coming back to similar problems.


----------

